# Excel 2007 - tabs on spreadsheets & transfer of data



## wizzle2003 (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi,
I do have a couple of questions and I'm just stuck since I do not know what to do.

1. How do I get tabs to be shown on spreadsheets, so you can switch between them by hitting the tab key?

2. How can I automatically tranfer information from one spreadsheet to another?

Hope someone can help me out.

Thanks in advance,
wizzle2003


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

Hi there,

By "tabs" do you mean worksheets? They show by default, but if you click on the Office Button (top left round office icon) then click on Excel Options, then click Advanced on the left, scroll down until you see the heading Display Options for This workbook, you can toggle (check/uncheck) Show Sheet Tabs.

As for your second request, it is very loosely formed and we are not able to give you an answer as it's not specific enough. You'll have to tell us what you're looking at doing, giving specifics about where your data is located and where you want it to go, also explaining the process you would like to achieve (more or less just describe the process you want to achieve, not how you think you want to achieve it).


----------



## CastleHeart (May 4, 2002)

> How do I get tabs to be shown on spreadsheets,


 the MAN OF FIRE had this covered



> can switch between them by hitting the tab key?


 No!

You might, however, enjoy the luxury of switching worksheets by using *CTRL PAGE UP *to go left up the tree and *CTRL PAGE DOWN *to go to the right



> How can I automatically tranfer information from one spreadsheet to another?


 Well... like FIRESIGN said, you're not big on clarity.

If you want to toggle between open spreadsheets, you might considere *ALT W* . That will bring up the open files within a program such as *WORD* or* EXCEL*. To speed along you will see - lets say 3 - spreadsheets open. *ALT W 2* will take you to the second. *ALT W 1 *back to the first. Get the picture?

Of course this only takes you there and doesn't TRANSFER DATA. You have to do it along the way. If it is a standard and perhaps repetitive transfer you need to be more specific in order for us to determine the code needed.

- Castleheart


----------

